# Question about picture quality of my new LCD HDTV



## Cyberactive (Feb 17, 2009)

I just got a new 19" Sylvania LCD HDTV and so far it's great but I have a few concerns. Animated things like video games and cartoons look great but when it comes to live action stuff the picture looks a bit grainy. I'm not sure if grainy is the best word to describe it but the quality of the picture just looks odd to me. Is this a common reaction with people who just got a HDTV or is there something on my end I should check out? The only thing hooked up to it is my digital cable box.


----------



## jonathan68 (May 9, 2002)

is your digital cable box an HDTV box or just a plain digital cable box. i have a 26 inch HDTV wide screen in my bedroom on a hdtv digital cable box , while watching any digital channel the picture does look "grainy" as you say because digital cable only shows in 480 i. but when i switch to a hi-def channel the picture is totally clear because it's running in either 720 or 1080i. i messed around with the brightness and the contrast a little bit and it helped out the grainy look on regular digital cable.

how is the box hooked to the tv set...... with just the cable wire from the box to the tv. is the box able to hooked to the tv via HDMI or composite cables, that will also help out the grainy look you are seeing.


----------



## Cyberactive (Feb 17, 2009)

jonathan68 said:


> is your digital cable box an HDTV box or just a plain digital cable box.


It's just a plain digital cable box.



> how is the box hooked to the tv set...... with just the cable wire from the box to the tv. is the box able to hooked to the tv via HDMI or composite cables, that will also help out the grainy look you are seeing.


It's just the cable wire hooked up to the back of the TV. The box doesn't have anything (I can see) that can connect it to the HDMI.


----------



## joytime360 (Oct 9, 2007)

Maybe that's normal for your tv.


----------

